# Toy Run 2008



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The 6th Annual Freeport to Port O'Connor Toy Run is fast approaching and we need all the help we can get to make this year a success. Seems like we have been asked to do so much to help so many this year that another appeal is overload...but this is strictly for the kids and without you it will be a dismal experience for a lot of them.

We need toy donations, cash donations to buy toys, boats to deliver the toys and friends to help us do all the background work. Believe me...every tiny bit helps. We will even come to you to collect a single toy. To all of last year's sponsors we say thanks so much and we hope you can find it in your heart to help us once again. The Toy Run is a not-for-profit event and your donations are tax deductible (just be sure to ask for the 501C-3 details). 

If you have any time at all to devote to helping us with the run please let one of us know. We need coordinators, donation pickup assistance, corporate assistance "beggars" (hey...don't laugh...I'm one) and lots of boats to make the run carrying toys.

See the flyer for details and contact info. PM me with any ideas or other questions or help.
Thanks and God bless you.
Jerry


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I have wanted to make this toy run, so this might be the year. W/all the doom & gloom in the markets & such, this would be something uplifting to do. It sure would be a bonus, to make a kids x-mas a real time for cheer. Count my boat in, & I will see if I can roundup some elves to make the voyage.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

We will be more than happy to donate some toys. This is the first I have heard of it. This is a awesome thing you are doing.


----------



## Fly Flicker (Aug 28, 2008)

PM sent Mahiseeker.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

count me in, i have a 32 foot cc , and i can take donations in magnolia then deliver
them to b.b. let me know if i can help.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I failed to mention that the Port O'Connor lighted boat parade on the ICW is the same evening we arrive. We did the parade last year and it was a real hoot. Everyone gets really friendly and the party lasts til the cows come home. I also have room for a couple elves on my boat this year.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Jerry, what night is the parade down the icw? If a Sat night, Susie & I might take you up on that offer. I can't make the toy run, but we'll certainly get some toys to you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it is Saturday night. Wait until you see what the Coasties do with their cutter...



Don Savage said:


> Jerry, what night is the parade down the icw? If a Sat night, Susie & I might take you up on that offer. I can't make the toy run, but we'll certainly get some toys to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*We'll Be There*

Jerry,

Please add me and my boat to the list. Don't know who will make the final cut for my elf list just yet, but based on the past two years I know the competition for elf spots will be fierce. I'm also shopping for a waterproof 12v/DC Christmas lighting system right now and don't plan on missing the parade this year. Seeing the Coast Guard do their thing in last year's parade was pretty impressive - any boat that can run 20mph, in reverse, definitely has my attention !!

For those of you who've been sitting on the fence in years past, please make the committment to join us on the Toy Run this year - you'll find that this trip is one of the most rewarding (and sometimes hillarious) boat trips you'll ever make. Clark's Inn is first class, the folks in POC treat us like rock stars, and the party Saturday night is most definitely a blast. More importantly, the kids in that area, who normally don't have a pot to pi** in, get to have a decent Christmas, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

hey guys, how long is the trip down? any more info available would be great!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Jerry, Would love to go ,but as you probably know my boat burned up in the GYB fire. Teresa and I really enjoy that trip, party etc. This is a very good cause,and the people of POC really do appreciate it. Terry


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mont, is it too early to get this a sticky?

Andrew


----------



## Biggy (May 21, 2008)

*For the Kids*

A few years back I belonged to the San Jacinto High Rollers. SJHR has a huge toy run for a orphanage west of Houston. One year I was selected to be Santa. One of the most touching things I have ever done. Big burly biker on the stage crying with the kids on my lap. I will help in any way I can!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Biggy, I know what you mean. I used to be in the HOG Area One here in Houston and we did a run for an orphanage. The big difference with our toy run is the number of kids we help. Last year we served over 400 kids from area orphanages to the youth homes for abused children to the Bluebonnet Youth Ranch, kids of military families and kids whose parents were out of work. This year we have been asked to provide even more assistance and I hope we are up to the task. Please get with Andy or Patrick and they will explain the many ways you can be a significant part of this run.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I would still love to make the run with my boat this year, barring that though will be more than happy to make another donation.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Jerry, put me down as tentive for the trip but I will be gathering toys and will deliver to you or to Freeport the morning of departure.

Its a great event and if your able to go dont pass it up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If Stacy is healed up enough from her surgery, I will be making the run in the Flatline.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool Jerry I remember you telling me about that!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's a complete blast, words do it no justice, in regards to the fun had during the trip, the party, or the warm fuzzy from helping underprivileged children have a great Christmas. If you have the means to help out, or make the trip, I highly suggest it. Once you have one under your belt, you will understand why it’s difficult to miss the rest!

Some even find it amusing watching me "being the last boat" (for lack of other words) which consists mainly of getting blown into 1.5' of water and beaching my boat.

Andrew


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I don't have to tell anyone about the economy, but having said that, soliciting donations for this years run has produced very little fruit. Times are tough for all of us, but if you look around you'll realize that these kids need us more now than ever. They feel the pressure just as we do, except they don't quite know how to deal with it. Just a little something extra might make all the difference in the world to them. 

The kids really do appreciate it!

If you have any question concerning the trip down, crossing Matagorda Bay (LOL), fuel, food, restrooms, hotel accomodations, or donations, just let me know. I can be reached at 713 907-5122


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Is it cool if I "steal" this flyer to post at work?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please...steal it a million times if it will get us some toys. Like Andy and Patrick said, we will need all the help we can get this year. Also, please ask the boss if they can spare some toys for the kids. We will send the non-profit number for the donations so they are tax deductible.
Thanks so much.
Jerry


----------



## Biggy (May 21, 2008)

*Slips*

We will stay on the boat. What can we do to secure a slip?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

At Clark's, each room comes with a boat slip


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Biggy, if there are no open slips at Clark's hotel they have plenty at their restaurant/ramp which is just next door. You will not have a problem getting a slip there. If worried just contact Clark's (see number on flyer) and tell them what you need. They will reserve one for you.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I cant remember....who should checks be made out to?

Patrick got me covered


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*Donation by check*

If youd like to donate a check, send me a PM or e-mail and I will send you the address to mail it to.

Thanks again for your support!
patrick


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

And at long last, here is the website:

http://www.2008toyrun.com/


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

well i made my reservation for the inn at clarks, now i need to fill the boat up with toys, 

If their is anyone in the tomball magnolia area thats not going but has toy's to donate 
please feel free to drop them by my house or i can meet up with you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful news Champ. I just received a $1,000 donation from Continuum Healthcare. Great folks. Please everyone do your best to get toys. We are still way behind this year.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Keith and I are planning to participate again this year. We'll also be a toy drop-off point for the Alvin, Angleton, League City, Dickinson, and Friendswood areas. I'm in the Clear Lake area a couple of times a week and can even pick up toys from there if the need arises. If you have a toy to donate, please PM me.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

There is only one month left, so please, lets open up the wallet and pull together for these kids.


----------



## Kyles Kenner (Oct 7, 2008)

Please PM me with more info. My Father was deeply involved with The Bridge Over Troubled Waters. He would have some of his biggest customers to have toy drives for the children at The Bridge. Since his passing Jan. 10th of this year, I find myself doing everything I can to continue to help The Bridge.
I live in Katy and I am very excited to help with pickups and my boat.
Just send me more info please.
Thanks , Kyle


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*TR 2008*



Kyles Kenner said:


> Please PM me with more info. My Father was deeply involved with The Bridge Over Troubled Waters. He would have some of his biggest customers to have toy drives for the children at The Bridge. Since his passing Jan. 10th of this year, I find myself doing everything I can to continue to help The Bridge.
> I live in Katy and I am very excited to help with pickups and my boat.
> Just send me more info please.
> Thanks , Kyle


Kyle, please see the flyer on page one of this thread for info. If you require further details please call me, Andy or Patrick (numbers on flyer). Thanks for all your help...we really need it.
Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Put me and Saltlick on the list I should have a new to me boat by then. Made my resevations at Clarks. Two of my sponsers have repeated and put up $500.00 each. If every one could put in $5.00 it would brighten a kids life on Christmas morning. If you haven't particpated in past you dont know the felling we have enjoyed over the past years. Waking up Christmas morning watching your own open gifts from Santa and taking a moment to think back to all the kids that my not of had a Gift to open that morning if you wouldn't of helped out in the this event. Goin in Ya'll! It's a great event for the kids and us alike!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I want to help out this year. If someone has room for me and possibly 1 other I wouldnt mind tagging along. I'll try and get the flyer up at work and get some donations in.

PM if you have room on your boat. Thanks


----------



## jemfisherman (Aug 30, 2005)

*help with logistics*

I have wanted to do this run for a while, but never seem to have the weekend free when it happens. This year looks good so far for Saturday, but I don't have Sunday free.

My question is: do you guys drive your boats both ways (from Freeport and then back) or do you somehow get your trailer down to Port O to pick up your boat. Any comments on what you have done would be apprecaited.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

boat both ways. get there saturday, spend the night, return sunday


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

THe people that you supply the toys for in POC really thank you all, it goes to the Angel program for kids with no Christmas, My cousin is one of the main people who set and work this, they had a meeting yesterday. I was talking to her Friday, and she was telling me how much it ment for all the extra help... See you all in the Lighted boat parade!!! Have a safe and fun trip, but wanted to let all know how much it helps and and you are thought for you kindness.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ugh, just talked to the boat repair guy.

I'm not going to have my boat ready in time for the Toy Run.

(sigh)
2 years in a row. Last year Jerry let me take his 'spare' boat Team Sponge.

This year, I'm asking for 2 spots on someone else's boat?

Anyone?
Anyone?
Bueler?


Thanks

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Kyles Kenner said:


> Please PM me with more info. My Father was deeply involved with The Bridge Over Troubled Waters. He would have some of his biggest customers to have toy drives for the children at The Bridge. Since his passing Jan. 10th of this year, I find myself doing everything I can to continue to help The Bridge.
> I live in Katy and I am very excited to help with pickups and my boat.
> Just send me more info please.
> Thanks , Kyle


Hey Kyle, welcome aboard, the website has all the info as well. If you have any unanswered questions please contact me, Patrick or Jerry.

http://www.2008toyrun.com/

Andrew

ps, still need a ride!


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Great thing you guys are doing here, just wondering how many boats usually show for this run? I am fairly new to boating and still lack a little confidence in tight quarters around docks, ramps etc...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

In years past we have had an average of about 12 boats on the run. You do not need to worry about tight quarters or bad docks. During the run we go only as fast as the slowest boat and we always assist each other at the fuel dock, ramps, overnight dock at the hotel and during the lighted Christmas Parade at POC. Every run has had a newbie and they all made it just fine.

Please join us. It is the most fun you can have during this wonderful time of year.
Jerry


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

add me to the list, we missed out last year but we are looking forward to this year's run!


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

?

for us who have never made the "run" what is to be expectected.
as far as the boat ride and once we make it to poc.is it a wide open run ,do you cruise? and once we arrive in poc. 

thanks in advance, and sorry if these questions have been asked already


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

The run is done at a nice pace, they go as fast as the slowest boat. We leave from freeport and stop along the way a couple of times for food and fuel for those that need it, when you get to poc we unload all the toys check in to the rooms clean up and go out to dinner and the celebration, in the morning( take two tylenol) you can leave with the group or not its your choice. you can always stay an extra day or two and enjoy the area. I didnt make out last year but plan on making up for it this year, its a great time and you get to meet some great unselfish quality people! this year i think we will be cooking fajitas on the way up there and tailgate/ boat-gate all the way there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm usually the last boat or stay behind to keep the last boat within sight. Now that I don't have a boat, it's going to be a long swim.


Andrew


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Here it goes
Leave Bridge Bait at 10 AM Saturday, Dec. 6, 2008.
Cruise South down the ICW (about 30 MPH) to Sargent. About 2 hours. 
Stop in Sargent for lunch (not sure where this year since Tuttles is closed due to Ike) Back up plan in works
Leave Sargent heading South on ICW (About 30 MPH) to Matagorda Harbor. About 2 more hours
Stop at Matagorda for fuel and restroom break.
Leave Matagorda heading South on ICW to E. Matagorda Bay. Cross bay (approx. 19 miles) to Port O' Connor, About 2 hours depending on bay conditions.
Arrive Port O' Connor and check into Clark's Inn, unload toys and take pics. 
Participate in boat parade if you choose at sunset. 
At 7- 7:30pm, meet at Josie's for dinner, cocktails and good company.
Sunday, Dec. 7
Leave Port O' Connor around 9AM heading East, crossing E. Matagorda Bay to Matagorda Harbor via ICW. About 2 hours depending on bay conditions.
Stop in Matagorda for fuel and restroom break. 
Leave Matagorda Harbor heading North on ICW to Freeport. About 4 hours at 30MPH. 
Be prepared for rough trip across Matagorda Bay. Waterproof clothing advised. Also, have all safety equipment up to date since the Coast Guard usually stops someone along the trip. 
I have a 16' boat and have made the trip for the past 4 yrs, so you can do it too. Just follow me. Bring an extra rope too, just in case, LOL!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

room reserved...now just have to sart collecting toys!
hope to see everyone there


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I understand that Clark's hotel is fully booked. There are several other hotels in POC that are very close and we will have a truck available to take you there and make sure you get to the events and back. Go to www.portoconnor.com for a list of hotels. There are plenty of slips and if your hotel can't set you up with one please call me and I will assist you. 281-558-4696
Jerry


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Here it goes
> Leave Port O' Connor around 9AM heading East, crossing E. Matagorda Bay to Matagorda Harbor via ICW. About 2 hours depending on bay conditions.


Just thought I would point out that this would be West Matagorda Bay that you would be crossing not East. I hope that I will be able to make this and meet all the great folks that are part of this and to help someone in need.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm all booked at the Capts Quarters - The Inn was full. Got my slip and I'm ready to roll!!!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

yea, you mean what i know, matagorda bay


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just want to post a list of some of the great door prizes we have received for the Toy Run party at Josie's Cantina:

From Don Savage at Savage Rods:
Custom Hand Made Tuna Rod

From Jody Shupe:
New Avet LX Reel for that tuna rod

From John Regnier at FTU:
1. Patagonia Captain's Bag
2. Custom roller rod
3. Two new Aftco gaffs
4. 1500 yard spool of Power Pro 80#
5. Dexter Russell filet knife
6. Rod Huki
7. Williamson Abyss Glow-in-dark jig
8. MirrOlure Sinking Diver lure
9. Four SPRO Dark Shad lures
10. Shimano butterfly jig
11. Rapala Super Shad Rap
12. Braid Marauder
13. Tuna Hunter Giant Popper
14. Wombat Chugger
15. 400 yard spool of Pline 30#
16. 600 yard spool of Tuf Line XP 50#
17. Rat-L-Trap magnum force lure
18. Yo-Zuri Bonita Wahoo/Tuna lure

Many thanks to all of our great sponsors and supporters. By the way...we will bring back the famous Poker Draw at Josie's this year.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ok, Clarks is full, I'm on the waiting list.
Poco Loco doesn't have boat slips
Captains quarters is not close to the water and doesn't have slips
What are my options for 3 rooms? Tarpon?

Andrew


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm at the cpt quarters. The lady I talked to at the Inn said she would take care of the transportation. She got me a slip there at Clarks Docking I think it was called.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Ok, Clarks is full, I'm on the waiting list.
> Poco Loco doesn't have boat slips
> Captains quarters is not close to the water and doesn't have slips
> What are my options for 3 rooms? Tarpon?
> ...


Clarks has several cottages, the Tarpon, go to the POC website for a full list of rooms. Boa slips are available at the ramp at Clark's Restaurant next to the hotel and also next to the Fishing Center.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 2 bags of toys, some hardly used at all. Where do you want them delivered to? I would love to make the run, but we are holding a benefit for my Uncle that weekend at the Angleton softball fields. Thanks


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

> I have 2 bags of toys, some hardly used at all. Where do you want them delivered to?


I've got you covered, Tre.

Anyone else want to make a donation? Things are really, really tough this year. Even one toy will make a difference to the child that receives it. If you don't want to shop, cash donations work too!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok I might be able to make the run this year. Im gonna take all my finals early and as long as i can get a crew and find a place to stay im gonna make it.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna most likely get reservations at PocoLoco Jeff. My dad is driving up so we will have a car (between 7+ people) I understand Poco is only about 7 blocks from Clarks, I'm unclear on it's locations in relation to Josies..

a


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just received word from Mills Duncan that he is giving 2 free pounds of genuine Kona Coffee to every boat that makes the Toy Run. Thanks so much for this wonderful gift Mr. Duncan.

Mills Duncan
Duncan Coffee Co
www.Texascoffee.com
713-303-4098


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I just received word from Mills Duncan that he is giving 2 free pounds of genuine Kona Coffee to every boat that makes the Toy Run. Thanks so much for this wonderful gift Mr. Duncan.
> 
> Mills Duncan
> Duncan Coffee Co
> ...


We need to bring a pot, to help some of those to wake up on Sunday. hehe


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captfry said:


> We need to bring a pot, to help some of those to wake up on Sunday. hehe


if by wake you mean sober, then that sounds right..


a


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

If he holds true to last year we may need a stretcher for Andrew. That is one legendary party at Josie's.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

FYI: the poco has a few rooms left, I don't believe any more with 2 beds though.. If you're on the fence, you need to move now to get a room and boat slip. If I needed a slip and room I would try the tarpon or the restaurant at Clarks for just a slip.

Can yall email me pictures from last year for the website? I've been a slight bit negligent posting them and can't seem to find mine..
[email protected]

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> If he holds true to last year we may need a stretcher for Andrew. That is one legendary party at Josie's.


Gonna try an remember to forget the Jagermeister this year..
a


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*POC*

Got me a room at Poco Loco. Got a boat slip at Clarks. Andy, Josies is 3 blocks from Poco. See ya'll Dec. 6th.
Terry


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

*Poco Loco Has Rooms*

I just reserved a room at Poco's. As of noon today they still had three rooms left. Their number is 361-983-0300.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Just returned from Wal-Mart on the first round of DONATED MONEY. Look forward to going back the week before with the rest. Thanks to all who have helped and contributed in some way or fashion. 

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

i'm sorry to say i'm going to miss the toy run,i had some things come up so i won't be able to make it.i have 2 rooms reserved at clarks on my card , i will call on monday morning to cancel. i wish a good time to all and be safe.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Champ, we really need your boat there to help haul toys. Any chance you can sweet-talk your way out of the other things? Say yes...please.
Jerry


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

i'll see what i can do.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Is anyone driving up and Staying at Clarks? The Inn and the Restaurant are both out of slips. The Inn has no way of knowing how many hotel patrons are bringing boats, and I need a slip for Marsh's boat. We have reservations at PocoLoco, but they don't have any slips. Does anyone know of any other slips available down there?

Andrew


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy, call the Fishing Center. They have rental slips. Also, Tigrett Realty has some. Another person to call is Robbies Bait.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

WOW! From reading this it sounds like this year's event is going to be huge in terms of the number of boats and people. 
Hopefully more donations will come in, I have only received one so far. If I could just get $1 from all the active members of this board we could really help a lot of kids. Just $1!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Patrick, all I can say is that last year we were in the same position at this point in time and the good folks on this board really stepped up at the last minute to make it a success. All we can do is have faith that it will happen again. I do have that faith but even if we fall short we will be helping a lot of kids have something that many of them have never had before...a new toy for Christmas.

Keep trying my friend. We'll make it happen.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> WOW! From reading this it sounds like this year's event is going to be huge in terms of the number of boats and people.
> Hopefully more donations will come in, I have only received one so far. If I could just get $1 from all the active members of this board we could really help a lot of kids. Just $1!


Still working on collecting up here, will be in the mail soon. I work with a bunch of freakin cheap skates. Kinda odd given where I work.


----------



## Kyles Kenner (Oct 7, 2008)

Cat o Lies, 
Really cool to meet you in Academy the other night. Who wouldv'e figured that just as I get to work, you would need assistance with a marine battery. 
Anyway, as I mentioned in the store, I was mis-informed on the date of the tou run. Please be sure that my name is back in the hat. My wife and I are excited about lending our time to a worthy cause.
Again, thanks and it was nice to meet you.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Kyle,
Its nice to see good help at my Academy. I sorta figured you to be a 2cooler right away, just a feeling. Great meeting you and we'll see you on the toy run.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Which academy is this? Just curious to where a 2cooler works. I live in Cypress and was wondering if it's the 1960/290 location.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

You got it, thats the one I was referring to.


----------



## gofishin2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry,
I spoke to you this morning on the phone verifying information, you can count my 33ft Baja in this year. I should have a boat full of elfs and toys to join the great deed..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Here are some important updates regarding the Toy Run for this year:

The new lunch stop is at the Windward Restaurant at Matagorda Harbor rather than Tuttle's which is closed. The Windward can accomodate all of us and they serve very good food. Plus...there is ample room to tie off all boats.

The schedule at Port O'Connor now has everyone participating in the lighted boat parade on the ICW. You do not need to decorate your boat but it would be nice if you could at least string up some lights.

Dinner at POC is now at your convenience wherever you choose. Some favorite spots include Josie's Cantina and Clark's Restaurant which is next to the host hotel. All serve fine food.

The legendary Toy Run Party is now at Hurricane Junction rather than Josie's and will start after the boat parade with the first round of door prize drawings. Unfortunately Josie's just can't handle all of us in their small bar but the good news is that Hurricane Junction is under new ownership and they have completely remodeled. They will have the place decorated for Christmas and promise we will receive the TLC we deserve. It is BYOB and they have beer, wine and setups. They will also have snacks available. Entertainment will be provided. There is a package store in POC if you forget any of your favorite drinks.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Ooops...that is the Waterfront Restaurant in Matagorda...not the Windward.


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

*slip????*

Does anyone have a room at Clark's that is not bringing a boat? I'm looking for a slip!!!

Please let me know we want to make the run in the Parker. 
Jason.


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

As I have not been following the pages of comments regarding the Toy Run....Is there still a need for boats?
Appreciate any comments.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please join us. Fill your boat with toys and enjoy one of the most wonderful trips on the coast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

*Some Suggestions*



jjjansk said:


> Does anyone have a room at Clark's that is not bringing a boat? I'm looking for a slip!!!
> 
> Please let me know we want to make the run in the Parker.
> Jason.


Jason - we are staying at Poco Loco (no slips) but called Clarks Resturant and left a message saying we were part of the Toy Run and asking for help with a boat slip. Mr. Clark called back and left me a message saying in effect, "don't worry, we'll find you a place to park the boat". Sounded good to me. Just make sure you tell them how long your boat is because they will have to plan accordingly. Good luck and see you down there.

Bill


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

BBill Thanks I did get a slip, Don Savage has a room and he offered his slip to us. There are others on here who have or may have a slip for you. 

Thanks 
Jason.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

*A Slip At Clark's*



jjjansk said:


> BBill Thanks I did get a slip, Don Savage has a room and he offered his slip to us. There are others on here who have or may have a slip for you.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason.


Thanks Jason - I understand that the slips at Clark's resturant only take boats up to 24'. I'm a little bigger at 28' and would love to dock at Clark's Inn if anyone has a spot there.

Bill


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Not true. Last year we had boats up to 30' in the regular slips and the slips across the inlet will hold up to 42'.


----------



## gofishin2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry, Dropped you a private message, concerning a boat slip...

If any one out there knows where I can put my 33' Baja please let me know. Found a place for my head to lay but not for my boat to rest. Any help will be greatly appreiciated..


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I need a room for some bicycles. I will have 12 or so. These bikes range in size from 3-4 yr old to about 8yrs old. Most have training wheels. I can put a few on my boat but not too many. Any and all help appreciated.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Glad you mentioned that Patrick. I also will have lots of bikes and trikes and need some extra space. I'm sure we will be able to accomodate everything when we get to Freeport but if anyone knows they will have extra room please speak up.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alright, just in time for this years Toy Run, here are the pictures from last year.

Andrew
http://www.2008toyrun.com/


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Maybe next year we need to rent a barge and make a 2 day float trip. Like Jerry said, we will sort it out Sat. Morning.

By the way Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

*I've Got Room*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Glad you mentioned that Patrick. I also will have lots of bikes and trikes and need some extra space. I'm sure we will be able to accomodate everything when we get to Freeport but if anyone knows they will have extra room please speak up.


Jerry - we have room for plenty of toys, bikes, trikes, whatever - just bring it and we'll make sure it gets there.

Bill


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Article in the Bay City Tribune*

 
Monday, December 1, 2008​
Toy run could be biggest in history

*By Jessica Shepard* 
Correspondent Published December 1, 2008
The Matagorda Harbor will be filled with more boats than usual on Saturday, Dec. 6.

The Freeport to Port O'Connor Toy Run has existed for years, but is expecting the biggest turnout this year.

The boats push off in Freeport at 10 a.m. and pause for a break in Matagorda going right by the Waterfront restaurant, before making headway to Port OConnor to end their voyage a full 72 miles later.

For six years, this toy run has been a key facet of the Adopt-an-Angel program throughout the Coastal Bend Region of the Texas Gulf Coast.

The Toy Run provides toys so that the Adopt-an-Angel Program can focus on more important necessities like clothes, shoes and food.

Proceeds ultimately end up in the hands of children along the coast in towns like Port Lavaca, Seadrift and Port OConnor, plus everywhere else in between.

Rain or shine, there is no turning back once committed and out on the water.

Boats of all shapes and sizes are encouraged to enter the run and bring as many toys as they can carry for boys and girls ages 2-16.

Last year, over 450 children received toys from the fun run, this year the goal is 600.

So far this year, $12,000 worth of toys have been bought or donated to the cause, with plenty of room left for more.

When the boats start arriving in Port O'Connor, they will become a part of the annual lighted boat parade there.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

I may have missed this, but do they want the toys wrapped or unwrapped ?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

unwrapped


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

We will be there! If anyone is looking for a place to stay call Tigress reality. They have a ton of camps and condos with water access available. We are in Pirates Cove a block from the party.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Last year, as I was doing circles at the intersection of the brazos and the ICW while Andy was figuring out his engine problem, I was rushed by the Coast Guard. Seems they thought the big black trash bags might be full of illegal substance. So, this year, all of my black plastic bags will have festive plastic Christmas gift bags covering them. I bought 8 - 36"x44" bags at the dollar store. Hopefully, I can ellude them this time! LOL!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

No way Patrick. Thay have your number dialed in. By the way...please call me. We have a donation to be picked up.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Patrick, I've got you bet this year with Fl. tags on one side of the boat. Have not had time to get to TPWD office to register the boat in Texas. But will carry the bill of sale its good for 30 days I believe.


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

*slip*

Anyone looking for a slip contact Don Savage he has a room at clark's but will not be using the slip. We were going to use the slip but a few last minute issues is going to make the trip a no go for us. Once again Don thanks for the slip offer, I'm sure someone else will need it.


----------



## GOIN BAYOU (Dec 3, 2008)

*TOY RUN*

This is my first year doing the toy run is anyone leaving from the galveston area?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Since Tuttles is still closed and moving to the old Lindas Bait Camp location, are ya'll planning on passing Sargent completely?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

No sir, we are stopping at the public boat ramp at Sargent for a short while. There are two more boats joining us there.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sad news i wont be able to make it and i am cancelling our reservations at clarks maybe some else can make use of the room and the slip 

joe latigo


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

*Rooms Available At Clarks Inn*

Joe - sorry to hear you can't make it but we appreciate you letting us know your room is available at Clarks Inn. Anyone needing a room and a boat slip should call Linda at Clarks Inn 361-983-2300.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Between me and MarshJr we have 3 rooms, 
slip 1 - Marsh's boat
slip 2 - Rambunctious
slip 3 - who needs a slip?


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

*Who needs a slip?*

Lordbater, Tuff Enuff needs a slip. We have one of the suites reserved but didn't realize there were going to be so many boats. We are bringing 2 boats and Linda said only one slip per room. We would like to know that we had 2 slips before we got there.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Folks, bring extra $$ on the Toy Run. I just had the pleasure of collecting 15 super nice offshore rods from Mr. Jim Dent from Aquamarine. They range from jigging, spinning and boat rods. We are going to do a silent auction for some of these items so you'll want to have the $$ to fund your bid. Checks will work too!

A big thanks to Jim!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ok, my 3 slips are taken.
slip 1 - Marsh's boat
slip 2 - Rambunctious
slip 3 - Tuff Enuff





a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ouch my head!!!!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ok, here are the pics.

http://www.2008toyrun.com/2008/index.php


----------

